# MDM Sever port?



## dpalme (Sep 17, 2019)

Does anyone know if there is a decent MDM Server port available in the ports collection? I haven't been able to find one thus far.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2019)

Maybe if you told us what that "MDM Server" is supposed to be we might be able to tell you.


----------



## dpalme (Sep 17, 2019)

Mobile Device Managment


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 17, 2019)

I have only used PPP protocol for cellular modems with FreeBSD.
The only thing we have is net/mpd5 which is a PPP client which overcomes the single threaded nature of the PPP protocol.

I tried to get Gnome-PPP working on FreeBSD with no luck.

Is this what you mean by Mobile Device Management? Cellular modems?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 17, 2019)

What OP is asking for is some software to remotely manage smartphones, IoT devices etc. this sort of thing; however would be great if he/she tell us what exactly he/she is trying to accomplish.

I am not experienced on MDM but all I know are proprietary stuff like Sophos, or Threema Work and such. In others words I am not aware of some agnostic MDM server but just about stuff built in purpose built proprietary software.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 17, 2019)

I think THIS is what OP is looking for, and apparently no port of that. I also did a quick look on Arch repos and AUR and I can't find anything, then I suppose this stuff is all Apple/Windows focused.


----------

